# Bergwerk Moonraker



## Doc Jekyll (9. November 2012)

Hallo,

da ich demnächst auch zur Gemeinde der Bergwerker gehöre und mir ein gebrauchtes Moonraker zugelegt habe, wollte ich mal nach Euren Erfahrungen dazu fragen. 
Hat einer von Euch das Bike, Bilder, Testberichte oder sonstige Infos?

Wäre für alles dankbar, auch wenn ihr selbst was zum Bike (Stärken, Schwächen) schreiben könntet.

Bin früher schon Cannondale Raven I gefahren, was ein geiles Bike war, aber leider mit Spezialdämpfer, der so nicht mehr zu bekommen ist.

Das Raven II fand ich dann immer genial, das hatte aber leider Stabilitätsprobleme. 
Alternativ habe ich mich dann auf die "Deutsche Ingenieurskunst" besonnen und mich für ein 2000er Moonraker entschieden. Das kommt dem Raven II formenmäßig am nächsten.

Mit einer 120mm Lefty oder ner Votec GS5 sieht das bestimmt auch geil aus (Bitte hier raus jetzt keinen Pro / Contra Lefty Post machen).
Grüße also und danke vorab für alles, was Ihr zum Moonraker schreiben könnt.

Doc Jekyll


----------

